# Your opinion on couriers and travelling



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Couriing is very common for North American tourists who plan to visit Europe on a cheaper rate. Some say it's an advantage since it's cheaper but some say it can be dangerous.

It's what they did in the movie Eurotrip

What do you think?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Is couriing = hitchhiking?

I've made such a thread just three days ago, but haven't got any reply.


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

^I havent seen your thread yet, sorry...

Hitchhiking must be a great experience. Once I will try it, but I havent done it yet. But when u are going to do it u have to go in couples of 1 boy and 1 girl. Cause girls will be taken so more easily than boys.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> Is couriing = hitchhiking?
> 
> I've made such a thread just three days ago, but haven't got any reply.


Couriing is when you have to deliver a package to the city/country you traveling to. There are alot of legal courier services in The United States and Europe which offers cheaper tickets to the destination you're heading to.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

When I was younger, the flights were free. That's going back a few years of cause. In the early days, the courier company's didn't realize how popular it would become, so just paid the cost of the fares and anyone who wanted to travel to a particular destination could take the package and get a free flight.

Then it obviously became popular and the courier company's realized they could charge the courier to travel, as it would still be a discounted rate.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Justme said:


> When I was younger, the flights were free. That's going back a few years of cause. In the early days, the courier company's didn't realize how popular it would become, so just paid the cost of the fares and anyone who wanted to travel to a particular destination could take the package and get a free flight.
> 
> Then it obviously became popular and the courier company's realized they could charge the courier to travel, as it would still be a discounted rate.


But I think this kind of service is mostly limited around The United State, Europe or possibly Australia. Not much in Asia though probably except HK or Japan.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Interesting. I've never heard of this travel option before. I always thought that all the couriers are normal employees.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This is not a widespread phenomenon because of the inflexibility in travel times. Couriers travel on standby and have very little time to prepare for where to go next and when.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

WANCH said:


> Couriing is when you have to deliver a package to the city/country you traveling to. There are alot of legal courier services in The United States and Europe which offers cheaper tickets to the destination you're heading to.


Where can I find companys which will pay part of my ticket? (does someone know a site or adress?)


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Can I take my own luggage as package?


----------

